# Celtic Cross



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is the first completed tombstone of the 2008 season. It's a celtic cross inspired by the ones made by Haunters Hangout and Casa de Sade among others. I came up with the design based on several images and printed it out full-size. A cardboard template was used to mark out the various sheets of foam insulation. It is 2' x 4' in size and was made from four 1" pieces and one 1/2" piece.

Carving the intricate knotwork didn't take as long as you might think. It was all done with a wood-burning tool. The tricky part was cutting out all the sheets and getting them to match up when gluing. Some trimming and filling with spackling was required but as I wanted it to look old and weathered I didn't worry about getting it really smooth.

Paint was applied using a sponge and then dry-brushed. Fake ivy finished it off. I have more details and photos on my website. Thanks for looking.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice,, need one of these for my cemetery how is it layered


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow thats really nice great job


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Here's a shot that shows how the layers were put together. I extended the cross layers all the way to the bottom and then made up the stone base around them.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang!!! that is really nice...lots of work, and a really clean look...nice job Uruk-Hai


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice Job!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Way better than anything I could do!!!

I would burn the house down.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Terrific job.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

That is nice!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Superior work!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the shot of the layers


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yepper. that layer shot was very helpful. Nice job with the stone.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. There are more in-progress shots on my website along with a full-size PDF of the design if anyone wants to make one of their own.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Job!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i really like this ..
great detail and the vines are finishing touch
Great Job Uruk


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good job. Darn, now I have to go find my wood burner.
P.S. Just looked over the info at your page. Nicely done also, clearly written and good photos.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW! That is incredible work! I bow to thee!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice!
Looks like I need to add another project to the list


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice job on this to say the least. In fact, I think this is better than most similar styles found in stores and catalogs. Truly first rate. I really dig all of your propwork. Especially your tombstones. In fact, my first prop this year will be a "Celtic Cross" tombstone following your design. With my own touches, of course. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

fantastic stone! very professional look to it.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That is such a beautiful cross if one can use the word "beautiful" here!!! Great tutorial and just added it to my must make some day list!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

great job hector..


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job!:jol:


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

i wish so cal had that foam. Anyways such a cool prop. i like how you added the half sphere to it.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! If you are planning on building one of your own, and in case you haven't seen it on my site, here is the layout I did up along with a full-size PDF you can print out. Let me know if you have any questions.

Celtic Cross Tombstone Design (PDF 128 KB)


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW!
how long did that take you?
AWESOME job


----------



## Diabolos (Jun 23, 2008)

holy crap that's amazing


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's gonna look great in your graveyard! Nice! Very nice!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so going to make one of these.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is one of the best homemade tombstones I have ever seen. You sir are a true artist.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Was this your own design? Its gorgeous!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Spid3r3lla.

The cross is inspired by and based in part on similar ones made by Haunters Hangout and Casa de Sade among others. I came up with the overall design and knotwork based on several images I found online. Some were drawings, others real life crosses in Ireland. The stone base was traced from a picture of a real stone wall.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

You're most welcome. Its well deserved. You're great at what you do.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a stencil burner and I tried it on foam and it's just too hot. You have to work very fast with an extremely quick hand. The other day I bought a foam cutter and it works like a charm. I knocked out a 8 inch celtic cross in under 30 min. I LOVE IT! I can't wait to use it on actual pieces rather than test runs


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

nice and realistic.l.. great work !!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you did an awesome job! the details and everything blow me away!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Hi Cassie7. That's great. I'd love to see some photos. For the temperature issue you could look at a type of dimmer setup to control the temp. of the burner. Minions Web has a detailed how-to here. Hope that helps.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I am redoing all my tombstones compliments of a storm that ruined them and have been looking at what other people have done for ideas
. This is bar none the most impressive work I've seen! I'm not sure real tombstones look this good! WOW!! 

Wonder if the detail work could be accomplished with a dremel?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I can answer my own question. I've been redoing all my tombstones for the last 6 months and this particular design works better using a wood burning tool. It was a breeze to do the background work with it and the tip about burning outside with a fan blowing across the work area is perfect!!

Mine is different in that it is 6 1/2" thick, the base will be another 5 1/2". I don't have any stonework on the bottom, I have characters on all my tombstones and this one is Leland Gaunt (from Needful Things). There is also have a 3" PVC tube through the round hole with a "fake diamond" with LED lights behind it.

Uruk-Hai gets full credit, this is a super cool design!! Thank you SO much for sharing it with us!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The beauty of reviving an old thread like this is we get to see a gorgeous prop we missed the first time around. This is a stunning tombstone that would be a crown jewel in anyone's yard display! If I were going to be buried in the ground (preferably *after* the funeral), I'd want something like this gracing my gravesite.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Daphne said:


> I can answer my own question. I've been redoing all my tombstones for the last 6 months and this particular design works better using a wood burning tool. It was a breeze to do the background work with it and the tip about burning outside with a fan blowing across the work area is perfect!!
> 
> Mine is different in that it is 6 1/2" thick, the base will be another 5 1/2". I don't have any stonework on the bottom, I have characters on all my tombstones and this one is Leland Gaunt (from Needful Things). There is also have a 3" PVC tube through the round hole with a "fake diamond" with LED lights behind it.
> 
> Uruk-Hai gets full credit, this is a super cool design!! Thank you SO much for sharing it with us!!


Thanks! Do you have a photo of your finished stone? Love to see what people have created using my design as inspiration - every one unique.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry, I haven't posted it. Talk about working up until the last minute. The jewel fell out and I went through multiple glues/options before I could make it stay put!

Oh no, how do I post a picture? I have a final pic and a video of the jewel changing colors but no way to post it. Help?


----------

